# Trickle Charger



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

What brand and model Trickle Charger do you recommend/use for your Skyline GTRs?

Would prefer to hear what brand/model people are actually using themselves, so I know it's been tried and tested.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Ctek all day long mate. Will check the model if mine but would never buy anything else in future


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, yes please let me know the model (a product code if possible), as you've tried and tested it.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Xs3600


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

CTEK here too.


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, I noticed the XS3800 too, but the XS3600 is good enough.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

CTEK Multi MXS 3.6 12V Battery Charger replaces XS 3600 CTEK ***new range**** | eBay


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, have you used the MXS 3.6? It seems cheaper than the XS3600.

They probably all do the same thing, seems CTEK is the brand to get.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

R322 said:


> Thanks, have you used the MXS 3.6? It seems cheaper than the XS3600.
> 
> They probably all do the same thing, seems CTEK is the brand to get.




I havent no.

Its worth buying a good one though as it will be on 24 7 through the winter


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> Ctek all day long mate. Will check the model if mine but would never buy anything else in future


Second that, when ive used them before


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks guys, yes it's better to get a good quality one.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Excuse my ignorance, does this "top up" the battery so if you leave your car for a few weeks/months it will start first time?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Yeah. It cycles a charge to look after the battery when not in use


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> Yeah. It cycles a charge to look after the battery when not in use


Cheers Mook,

Looks like this will be added to my Xmas list!

Don't plan on using the 32 until well after the salt lorrys pack up!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Comes with a plug with eyelets in it. You can hard wire this to the battery so connecting the charger is just plug and play. Makes life a lot easier, esspecially in the 33


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Been using CTEK for years, even before Skyline ownership. Have a hardwire connection to mine and stays on all winter as well as times between useage!


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, yes as previously said, tops up the battery up, saves having to keep starting the car every week, to keep the battery from going flat.

Glad it comes with the Plug, as many leave theirs off the road for a few months. without starting the car.


----------



## mr-tommo (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry to jump in here... But I have a dry cell/motorcycle battery in the boot of my R32 GTR, and was wondering if this style of battery can be trickled charged??


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

mr-tommo said:


> Sorry to jump in here... But I have a dry cell/motorcycle battery in the boot of my R32 GTR, and was wondering if this style of battery can be trickled charged??



The Ctek chargers are ok for bikes mate

CTEK Multi MXS 3.6 Car Battery Charger - the smartest battery chargers in the world!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I've got the MXS5.0 but then again my battery is larger than average.

Pretty much plug and forget. Good bit of kit.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Halfords - I have 2 of them for 2 GTR's LOL


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

Ctek all day long.
One of our 25 amp one is about 5-7 years old, and works perfect every single time!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

do you leave it on all the time? was always worried about it burning out.


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

matty32 said:


> do you leave it on all the time? was always worried about it burning out.


Just leave it on when car is not used.


----------



## wilwak (Jun 3, 2013)

I have CTEK 3.6 / 3600's on all my cars. Always been reliable. Never any problems. Never had to buy a new battery and some of my cars are now 7 years old.

I use the eyed connectors and connect them up every time they return to my garages.

Used every day 24 hours for 7 years.

In fact they stay powered-up even when the car isn't connected! (For ease)

They are good enough to both maintain and charge-up a depleted battery. They also recondition as part of the charging process.

Excellent.


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Im thinking of getting a CTEK as my battery will go flat over winter. However, my car isnt in the garage - will there be any problems with me running a wire under my garage door into an off the latch bonnet to keep it charged ? It will mean about 2 meters of wire exposed to the elements. Any suggestions on making this a feasible option ?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hazza said:


> Im thinking of getting a CTEK as my battery will go flat over winter. However, my car isnt in the garage - will there be any problems with me running a wire under my garage door into an off the latch bonnet to keep it charged ? It will mean about 2 meters of wire exposed to the elements. Any suggestions on making this a feasible option ?


Last year with my R35 I just plugged it in for a day every three weeks and it was fine. As the car was in a depot under a cover.
Didn't want people falling over the cable.

That's probably better than leaving it plugged in all the time if the car is outside IMO.
Works fine. But if secure it should be OK left plugged in for a long period.


----------



## wilwak (Jun 3, 2013)

Hazza said:


> Im thinking of getting a CTEK as my battery will go flat over winter. However, my car isnt in the garage - will there be any problems with me running a wire under my garage door into an off the latch bonnet to keep it charged ? It will mean about 2 meters of wire exposed to the elements. Any suggestions on making this a feasible option ?


There's no problem with leaving a cable exposed. I do it a lot when I go away.

The CTEK units are weather proof but I prefer to leave them either under the hood or in the garage just leaving a wire exposed.

CTEK do a 2.5m extension cable which is good as you leave the charger unit in the garage and it's just a thin cable out to your battery rather than a 240v extension.

Mine are all on 24/7 and have been using them for 7 years. Fab!

Try these ....

http://www.amazon.co.uk/CTEK-Multi-...5374107&sr=8-2&tag=sharenews-21&keywords=ctek

http://www.amazon.co.uk/C-Tek-Comfo...5374107&sr=8-3&tag=sharenews-21&keywords=ctek

http://www.amazon.co.uk/CTEK-CTE-56...5374107&sr=8-8&tag=sharenews-21&keywords=ctek

PS. *Just looked and the charger is half price at £29 for the next three hours on a "Amazon Flash Deal".* I've just bought a spare!


(Yes, they do have a motorcycle charge setting too)


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

wilwak said:


> There's no problem with leaving a cable exposed. I do it a lot when I go away.
> 
> The CTEK units are weather proof but I prefer to leave them either under the hood or in the garage just leaving a wire exposed.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much - that's just what I needed to know. :thumbsup:


----------



## wilwak (Jun 3, 2013)

Don't miss the 3 hour flash sale.

I've never seen them as cheap as £29 ever before.

I bought all mine at £50 - £60.

Only 47 minutes left!!!


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

7 mins left or so. My MXS 5.0 has paid for itself with a couple of batteries which it's brought back from the dead 

2.5m extention cable looks like a worthwhile addition mind, cheers for pointing that out


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Arggghhh - missed it. Gutted !


----------



## wilwak (Jun 3, 2013)

wilwak said:


> There's no problem with leaving a cable exposed. I do it a lot when I go away.
> 
> The CTEK units are weather proof but I prefer to leave them either under the hood or in the garage just leaving a wire exposed.
> 
> ...


If you missed the sale don't worry. Amazon price is still very good. (Cheaper than I paid for my last two earlier in the year)

The 2.5m extension is well worth buying. Useful.

The short battery fly-lead is included in the charger box. Good to buy if you have a second car that may use the charger too.

I keep the plug of the fly-lead poking out the back of my bonnet on the GTR and just plug it in every time I put her away. Battery is kept at 100% then.


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

So how's this work then .. assume it's just plugged into a mains socket in the garage or house via an extension lead? I normally disconnect the battery for long periods of no use but have been contemplating putting a good size battery in the r34. I used a kill switch on the batt terminal on my 33 and that seemed to do the job.


----------



## wilwak (Jun 3, 2013)

Exactly right.

I have a the fly-lead connected to my battery and the little end plug poking out the top of the bonnet near the wipers.

Whenever I put the car in the garage I plug it into the ctek unit which keeps it cycled at 100% and conditions it.

The CTEK's are used widely by folk with 'weekend' cars.

They're great IMO.


----------



## mr-tommo (Feb 8, 2009)

I have purchased a CTek 3.6 from the advice on here. Just set it up today, so simple it's too simple, hehehe.

Will double check it tonight before bed to see how it has got on according to the display on the unit.


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Just got mine setup today too  went for the mxs 5.0 - got it wired with the extension from in my garage to the connector beneath the wiper blades.


----------



## wilwak (Jun 3, 2013)

mr-tommo said:


> I have purchased a CTek 3.6 from the advice on here. Just set it up today, so simple it's too simple, hehehe.
> 
> Will double check it tonight before bed to see how it has got on according to the display on the unit.


It will cycle between the green fully charged light and the orange charging light.

All part of the conditioning process to keep the battery maintained.

Just saying so you don't expect green all the time!


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Regarding the CTEK MXS 3.6 Trickle Charger.

If say my Battery is flat on my car, to the point where the car isn't turning over.

Can the Battery be charged fully with CTEK MXS3.6 Trickle Charger, so it's then fully charged and ready to drive? (bit like a gradual Jump start, or charging of a flat Mobile Phone Battery to full).

Az


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

R322 said:


> Regarding the CTEK MXS 3.6 Trickle Charger.
> 
> If say my Battery is flat on my car, to the point where the car isn't turning over.
> 
> ...


Yep,
Put it this way, I had a battery that was so flat my other charger couldn't even recognise it as a battery.

The Ctek brought it back to life and it lasted years after.

They're ****ing amazing.

On the Skyline I was due to go to a meeting, went outside, car just clicked it was so flat, no turnover.

10 minutes on the Ctek and I got it started.

I'd never go back.

Mook


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Just picked up the myself and it seems really good. Like the concept of the desulpherisation process (or whatever it's called) that regenerates the battery initially then the trickle function. I have an older car also that I intend to put on the ctek for a few hours for some pre winter battery conditioning. V easy to use and some handy accessories (comfort pack stuff) to make it really easy to plug into your car without even having to get to the battery.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Would highly recommend taking the time to fit the battery socket if its a 33 or 34 and the battery is in the boot. It makes life soooooo easy


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

You got one fitted Mook? Got a pic of how you've kept it neat?


----------



## shakysco (Oct 5, 2009)

Going to trickle charge mine while its in the garage over winter, do I leave the boot open while charging ?
Do I leave it on all winter or just now and again ?


----------



## boyknacker (Apr 7, 2014)

Take a look at the trickle charger that Aldi have in stock at the moment. Cost £13,99.
I bought one 2yrs back and gave no probs and it as a 3yr guarantee.


----------



## shakysco (Oct 5, 2009)

^^^ Good to hear lol cause that's the one I bought


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Do you have a link to the Battery Socket Mook?

I've got the CTEK MXS 3.6 Trickle Charger.

Although the battery is in the back, can you connect the CTEK to the front of the car's battery connectors (in the Fuse Box at the front)?

Yes, would also like to know if it's ok to Trickle Charge it for a few hours once a week? Rather than continuously leave it on.

Az


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I asked about the front connectors before. I'd always connect directly to the battery. You should have get a plug with the charger. And infrequent use is absolutely fine.


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks Mook. I've bought the CTEK and not got round to using it yet.

Az


----------



## paul450 (Jul 4, 2006)

i have a ctek mxs5.0 my car lives outside so just put it on every 3-4 weeks to top
the battery up.


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks dude.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Does anyone have the CTEK Comfort Indicator? Mine always seems to be flashing red unless it's checked the day after it's been charged for 24-48 hours. It's not a new or rubbish battery so wondered if it's normal for it to flash red?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

TomS said:


> Does anyone have the CTEK Comfort Indicator? Mine always seems to be flashing red unless it's checked the day after it's been charged for 24-48 hours. It's not a new or rubbish battery so wondered if it's normal for it to flash red?


I will have this time next week


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

Mookistar said:


> I will have this time next week


So Mook how do you charge yours then? With the boot open or do you feed the cable somewhere else?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

TomS said:


> Does anyone have the CTEK Comfort Indicator? Mine always seems to be flashing red unless it's checked the day after it's been charged for 24-48 hours. It's not a new or rubbish battery so wondered if it's normal for it to flash red?




Yes I have one and it normally flashes green if everything is ok.


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

i charge mine continually seems fine i can't remember which ctec it is but it seems okay,I've had it about 6 months now with no probs,i keep the boot propped open with a cloth and the cable hanging out of it.


simon


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

TREG said:


> Yes I have one and it normally flashes green if everything is ok.


If you don't charge it for a few days, does it still flash green? Mine seems to only stay green for a day or so regardless of how long it has been on charge for.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

FeedTheInferno said:


> So Mook how do you charge yours then? With the boot open or do you feed the cable somewhere else?


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/309737-my-ctek-idea.html


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

I run the original cable and CTEK 2.5m extension lead, is it ok to leave these exposed in the rain? I.e. Are the CTEk cables and sockets waterproof?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Yeah the sockets are IP65


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, mostly the car is in the garage, but I am having a cleanout, so car will be outside for a couple of days.

Az


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

With the CTEK MXS 3.6 Trickle Charger.

If say my Battery is flat on my car, to the point where the car isn't turning over.

How long typically does the CTEK Trickle Charger take to fully charge the Battery?

Az


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

If it's so flat you can't even get a 'click' it might take 24 hours before you can get it to turn over. If it just flat and won't start I've managed to get mine going within 15 mins.


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks dude, yes usually it's just flat and won't start as I haven't used it for a couple weeks.

I usually leave it on a few hours just to make sure. As Skylines are known for their weak Battery's.

This is EASILY the best "mod" I have bought, such a good bit of kit.

Sometimes I haven't used the car for a month, and the Ctek just brings the Battery to Full 

Az


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

If you're not using it, why not leave it on charge?


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Is it safe to do so?

I guess that's the reason I haven't left it on Permanently.

I usually stick on charge once every 2 weeks or so, for a few hours, sometimes longer.

Az


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

you need to charge it for longer than a few hours buddy

I normally charge mine 3 days straight every 2 weeks

8months later when I started the battery, it started on the button.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

R322 said:


> Is it safe to do so?
> 
> I guess that's the reason I haven't left it on Permanently.
> 
> ...


Mines plugged in 24/7. That's the point of a trickle charger. I even fitted a special external socket on my car so I charge it without opening the boot.


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks dude, I sometimes leave mine for a day or so.

But will either leave it on permanently now, or charge for a few days straight.

Az


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Did you buy the External Socket separate? Any link to it?

Az


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/309737-my-ctek-idea.html


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks will give it a read, in fairness it is much easier to leave Permanently.

Az


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

Odd one out here but I've used an Optimate for last 5 years and its worked perfectly as well..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

keithmac said:


> Odd one out here but I've used an Optimate for last 5 years and its worked perfectly as well..


its what ive swapped the FD over to, for exactly this reason

I don't trickle charge it.

the GT-R I do, up until next month when il swap that over too.:wavey:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> Mines plugged in 24/7. That's the point of a trickle charger.




Did the same with my 33 and now my 35.
Leave it on all the time mate, its designed to stay on that way


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks I thought leaving it on all the time might have damaged the Battery, but now I realise that it is designed to be on all the time, if required.

Az


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Been using the CTEK, good product, but was wondering if there is such a thing, as a Wireless Trickle Charger?

For Short-Term Trickle charging, without the need to plug it into a Mains.

If so, can anyone recommend any?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Plug your CTEK into a battery pack?


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Cheers. A Wireless Charger would be easier, if anyone knows there is such a thing?

Or possibly a Solar Trickle Charger?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Solar trickle is your answer. Assuming it's uncovered.


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks if anyone has any recommendations, please let me know?

Will a Solar Charger still Charge, if it isn't a Sunny Day? If left uncovered.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I take it you're on street parking? A solar charger will only slow the discharge.


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

The Car will be inside my Garage.

I have heard some people used Solar Chargers inside a Garage, but not sure how that works on a Solar Charger?

So in your opinion a Solar Charger, won't work as effectively and keep a Battery fully topped up like the Ctek?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

just run a mains supply. a solar charger is compromise, why can't you use the Ctek if it's garaged?


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Just the hassle of setting it all up etc, with the extension cable to mains etc.

Was thinking of a simpler wireless version, to just attach without all the wiring.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Do you have any power in the garage?


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes I do, and currently using Ctek.

But was thinking if there was a Wireless/Solar type Charger that you can just attach to the car battery.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Well you can't charge a battery from a battery unless you keep charging the charger battery and a solar charger will need decent daylight. So stop pissing around and get some proper electrics arranged


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

I normally don't leave the car on permanent Trickle Charge.

I normally just Charge it for like 10 hours, twice a week.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

R322 said:


> I normally don't leave the car on permanent Trickle Charge.
> 
> I normally just Charge it for like 10 hours, twice a week.




Why?

The trickle chargers are brilliant


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Is it worth leaving it charging 24/7, will waste electricity like that?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

R322 said:


> Is it worth leaving it charging 24/7, will waste electricity like that?


Dude, the clue is in the word "Trickle" It would be pennies. I've had mine plugged in for 3 YEARS. If you've got a garage and power then there is no better system


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

R322 said:


> Is it worth leaving it charging 24/7, will waste electricity like that?




It uses next to nothing mate so well worth leaving it on properly:thumbsup:


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks guys, I never knew this.

Yes worth leaving on 24/7, then no need to worry with hassle of keep plugging in etc.


----------

